# Ssbbw Pics?



## garrry! (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey,
I was wondering if anyone knows any websites which feature pictures really, extremely large women (around the size of teighlor or thereabouts).

No hardcore or anything like that, just pictures.

Any help is appreciated

Thanks in advance,
garrry!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 14, 2006)

I am sure if you check out the paysite forum you will see some beautiful ssbbws


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 14, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I am sure if you check out the paysite forum you will see some beautiful ssbbws



yeah that's right


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two places that might interest you. You will need a Yahoo ID to check them out.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/extremelyfatwomen


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 16, 2006)

garrry! said:


> Hey,
> I was wondering if anyone knows any websites which feature pictures really, extremely large women (around the size of teighlor or thereabouts).



Okay, everyone, you all know the song and Gene Wilder is sitting next to me with a gigantic purple hat, so let's hear it:

_If you want to view paradise...simply look around and view it._


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 16, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Okay, everyone, you all know the song and Gene Wilder is sitting next to me with a gigantic purple hat, so let's hear it:
> 
> _If you want to view paradise...simply look around and view it._


Damnit Bruce..now that song is going to be forever stuck in my head

SHIT


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 17, 2006)

A small price to pay for a little tongue-in-cheek humor.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 17, 2006)

Now... I've been singing that damn song all day long.


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*I have that song on the Original Willy Wonka Soundtrack CD!

 *


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2006)

You appear to have colored your hair and donned a top hat, Bruce.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 19, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> You appear to have colored your hair and donned a top hat, Bruce.


View attachment top hat copy.jpg

 sort of...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2006)

^^^^ that's kind of hawt, Bruce....

not Johnny Depp hawt, but still hawt.....


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 21, 2006)

And you haven't even seen the kilt. Thanks anyway, though...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally, I have seen one of the kilt pictures. But I'm partial to the other kilt wearer...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> View attachment 10658
> 
> sort of...



What I want to know is....Where are your Oompa Loompas?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 21, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Personally, I have seen one of the kilt pictures. But I'm partial to the other kilt wearer...



I kinda figured that since you're coming to see him next weekend  . PS, he was borrowing mine!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What I want to know is....Where are your Oompa Loompas?



They're at the Dr.Ablow Show, waiting to book you on their panel...CALL TODAY!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> They're at the Dr.Ablow Show, waiting to book you on their panel...CALL TODAY!



Sorry but I'm already booked on the Tyra Banks show that day.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I kinda figured that since you're coming to see him next weekend  . PS, he was borrowing mine!



YAY! 5 days, 2 hours and 41 minutes!

Not that I'm counting....


----------

